# Mitfahrer Fitjar Norwegen 26.08-04.09.2022 gesucht



## batz007 (18. November 2021)

Guten Tag allen Interessenten. Noch freie Plätze vorhanden.
Hallo angefreunde. Auf Grund des hohen Interesse an die angeltour,
möchte ich drauf hinweisen, auf Grund des Interesse vieler Angler sollte sich jeder schnell entscheiden.
Den die freien Plätze sind begrenzt!
Angler Gruppe sucht neue angelfreunde für die Tour 2022.
Leider scheiden die ersten aus der Runde aus und wir füllen wieder auf.
Es sind 3 Plätze frei. Es geht nach fitjar. Cooles Haus mit außen Schober schön am Fjord viele Zimmer. Mehrere Boote.
Tour beginnt in Berlin und endet dort wieder.
Einsteigen Spaß haben und all Inc bei dieser Tour für ein Festpreis.
Wer Interesse hat einfach melden.
Mehr Infos über Ablauf und Preis auf Anfrage.


----------



## Mdeer (29. November 2021)

hi, hätte ggf. Interesse an der Sache, jenachdem was mein Arbeitgeber bzgl. Urlaub davon hält.
wohn auch in berlin & war schon 3x in Norwegen, also Erfahrung ist schon ein wenig da


----------



## rule270 (3. Januar 2022)

Hallo
Ist noch was frei bei Eurer Tour?
Einfah melden
LG
Rudi


----------

